# Taifun GT IV RTA



## Rob Fisher

I have been waiting for this one based on the really good reviews it got from the lucky ones that got the first batch... Happily one of the vendors at Hall of Vape had some stock and I snatched one up right away. Just did a rebuild on it and it's a really simple build.

Just popped it onto the Droid because it's a BIG tank. Still dialling in the tank and will revert once I have played with it for a while but already I can see it's another rock solid tank from Germany and I have little doubt that it will go into my circulation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## skola



Reactions: Funny 19


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Lol @skola thats so funny!


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> Lol @skola thats so funny!



Can’t be unseen!! lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha

was looking forward to this one!!! Thanks for sharing Oom Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

LOL Reminds me of a minion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a Goose! I thought the drip tip wasn't changeable... and it most certainly is... stand 510! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

skola said:


> View attachment 133043


Looks like Bender from Futurama

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## skola

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks like Bender from Futurama


My thoughts exactly! LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun GT IV got a Steam Tuners uplift!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun GT IV got a Steam Tuners uplift!
> View attachment 136538
> View attachment 136539


Much better!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to change the Taiufun GT IV to a full glass tank (which actually isn't glass)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Edit - It is glass... it's frosted glass!


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob how would you rank the GT IV against the Dvarw. Granted totally different deck and airflow so not interested I finding a winner as I’m sure they are both excellent RTAs. 

Is it up there with the Dvarw or a little sub par, what are the GT IV cons and what is a stand out feature for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob how would you rank the GT IV against the Dvarw. Granted totally different deck and airflow so not interested I finding a winner as I’m sure they are both excellent RTAs.
> 
> Is it up there with the Dvarw or a little sub par, what are the GT IV cons and what is a stand out feature for you?



@CaliGuy the GT IV is a very good tank... I fought with it a bit when I put the Steam Tuners tank on it and it leaked badly... but the standard tank and this glass tank is rock solid!

Personally, I get a slightly better flavour from the Dvarw DL. I think the Dvarw gives a slightly wetter vape which I really like whereas the GT IV is a little drier... but they are both top class tanks. Top fill may be a pro for the GT IV for some. The airflow is a little noisy on the GT IV and doesn't seem as smooth as the DVarw.

I think the biggest con for me is the airflow ring on the GT IV is hellish tight and to move it you need to take it off the mod.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Sounds like a lot of good with the bad, seems to be the case with a lot of RTAs these days. And that is why I agree that the Dvarw or anything that closely resembles that minimalistic design proves to be a excellent yet very simple atty. And for me airflow noise levels can be major Con, smooth and quite or it goes to the classifieds. 

I also find bottom fill RTAs a huge Pro as they do away with the airlock and leaking issues that plague so many top fill RTAs. 

As always a thanks for the feedback Rob and for your investment in high end gear for us to enjoy with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brommer

Any advise on coil and wick on this guy?

My first try I placed to coil, 3mm Coil Company Nano Alien, in the middle of the posts and vertically more to the top. For the wick I thinned it out about 30% and cut the top “bow tie”.

Result: had A LOT of saturation. So much so that I closed the juice flow 75%. No spit-back though.

2nd try, same coil, I didn’t thin out the wick, just fluffed a bit. Lowered the coil a smudge. It is still breaking in at the moment, but already see I am using less juice. Just waiting for the flavor to pop now...


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Brommer I pretty much use my Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens 0.4Ω in most of my RTA's with great success! I used the same in my GT IV!

I looked for my build pics but I can't find them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

@Rob Fisher thanks! I think I am going to raise my coil a bit. The current wick is holding. Bubble-mania and no over saturation. 

Excellent vape experience so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave

Any chance of a group buy happening for these? Really interested in getting one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Dave I have a friend that is planning to get himself a GT4 and Dani Mini from Creme De Vape that is looking for someone to share the DHL costs with. Can I send him your details or you his?

He is based in Centurion, major vouch for this chap.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still one of the best RTA's around... not sure why I don't use it more often?
Taifun GT IV on the Taifun Box Mod (Dicodes) with a Siam Tower Tip.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Still one of the best RTA's around... not sure why I don't use it more often?
> Taifun GT IV on the Taifun Box Mod (Dicodes) with a Siam Tower Tip.
> View attachment 181312
> View attachment 181313



Looks great @Rob Fisher 
Looks like it has decent juice capacity
Is it easy to coil and wick and refill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher
> Looks like it has decent juice capacity
> Is it easy to coil and wick and refill?



Yip, it is an easy build... also not bad juice capacity with top fill! Added to that is has a pretty wide range for airflow. Flavour is spot on as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhhhh I remember now why I don't use the GT IV much... top-fill with juice control... I hate that! Just used half a bog roll!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK new look tank and the GTIV is operational and now I have worked out the juice flow I don't need bog roll. This is a BIG tank and I love the juice capacity... the flavour is on point... the airflow is more than enough... in fact, I close off the airflow about a third.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

